# The effects of menstrating while breastfeeding



## mamaroling (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi
I'm still nursing my 9 month old and started having my period 5 months ago. I was vey disappointed it returned so quickly.
Anyways...I was wondering if anyone else finds their milk supply lowers during this time?
As well, I find know that I become a basket case these hormones are nasty these days, I never use to be this bad...my poor husband.

Mama-roling














:


----------



## samuelsmom (Nov 27, 2002)

yep! Normal! supply often takes a dip during your period. It usually bounces right back up, though. THe thing I hated was the sore nipples!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yup, my supply lowers significantly and my nastyness increases 10-fold! Poor dh is left with a hungry baby and a nasty wife for a week.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

My supply definately lowers just before and during my period. Since it came back at about 11/12 weeks pp (with exclusive breastfeeding...niiiiice....) I have had wretched PMS and much harder periods. I'm not a pleasant person.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

My pms is through the roof as well! Ditto on the supply dip, though some other mdc mamas suggested taking calcium/magnesium/zinc supplements during the month and this has really helped keep my supply up (it still dips, but not as much).

I wish there was an easy cure for the mood swings though, since my dd is fussy since her milk supply isn't as abundant and I'm a total monster for two-three days so my poor dh is just hit from all sides!

It's reassuring to see that I'm not the only one with the enhanced pms superpower!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

totally normal! I too, notice my supply is down when my moon cycle is here. I usually brew up some of my nursing tea that and wha-laa, MOO-ma!









My DD is 8 mo. and my moon came back exactly 6 mo post partum!

You are not alone mama!


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

It's normal to have supply issues for a few days around AF. I just got mine this week and I can see the changes.


----------

